# Epic Movie



## King (Jan 7, 2007)

I saw this movie in a commercial and it looked really funny. It is one of those spoofed movies but this isn't just a spoof movie of the current years but a spoof movie of the last like 30 years. If anyone sees this movie please post your review. The movie comes out on January 26.

EDIT: Remember, no spoilers, just reviews and your opinion on the movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2007)

I saw a preview for that, it does look interesting. Hopefully it will be funny, and not just a big pile of shit like spoof movies sometimes turn out to be.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks fucking terrible just like Date movie and scary movies 3 and up. So yeah that's my opinion.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Jan 7, 2007)

doesnt look that bad, just a scary movie wannabe. i'll probably check it out


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jan 7, 2007)

^All the "Movie" movies are from the same guys.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 7, 2007)

Suzumebachi said:


> ^All the "Movie" movies are from the same guys.



Not true, it's distributed by the same people but the writers and directors have been changed.  For instance:  Scary Movie 3 was a Zucker Brothers production, where as Scary Movie 1 & 2 was a Wayan Brothers one.  Both are completely different teams with completely different ideas of humour


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 8, 2007)

If its anything like Date Movie, it will be another pile of shit. I do however enjoy Scary Movie 3 and 4, so if they are like those two, then it will be in the 7/10 range.


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Looks fucking terrible just like Date movie and scary movies 3 and up. So yeah that's my opinion.


yea, they keep making the same movies over again and again


----------



## Emery (Jan 8, 2007)

Spoof movies have been terrible lately.  There hasn't been a good one since Scary Movie 1. (No, I didn't like 2)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

SharinganShadow said:


> yea, they keep making the same movies over again and again



Bing-O...thank you someone sees this besides me


----------



## Gene (Jan 8, 2007)

When I first saw the preview I thought it was another "Scary Movie". Anyways the movie doesn't look like it's worthseeing.


----------



## Kakashi_owns (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah I saw the trailer for it, probably wont watch it till it comes on TV like date movie, until I hear good things when it comes out then I might consider renting it but not seeing it in the theater.


----------



## Ash (Jan 9, 2007)

I won't even bother with this one. Scary Movie 4 and Date Movie were unbearable enough.


----------



## martryn (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, that looks funny.  Better than all those Scary Movie spoofs and what not.  I'll probably see it when some loser friends of mine are stupid enough to buy it, and I'm looking for mindless entertainment one night.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 9, 2007)

When I saw the trailer I just thought "here we go again"

It'll suck like all the new ones


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 9, 2007)

looks like donkey shit.  Why would a movie spoof borat, which is a spoof itself..and the jokes look like jokes u can see on MAD tv


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 9, 2007)

The Magneto parody was cute, but I pretty much agree that if you go see this you are spending ten bucks or more to see an extended episode of Madtv. None of these movies seem to do that well at the box office, but I suppose they keep getting a little more back than they are given.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2007)

I am going to watch this just to see how they spoof Borat


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Looks fucking terrible just like Date movie and scary movies 3 and up. So yeah that's my opinion.



That's how I feel but I'm gonna check it out anyway just out of curiousity. Hopefully it'll have its funny moments.


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 9, 2007)

if you can't make a good movie spoofing all the box office hits then you fail quite spectacularly


----------



## Bender (Jan 9, 2007)

It actually looks kinda funny If you ask me. I mean If you recall Date movie though that was pretty good spoof of romance movies.


----------



## Protege (Jan 9, 2007)

It's gonna end up like the other movies..Has its funny scenes and make you smile a couple times..But a waste a dollar $6.50 for a movie ticket..


----------



## Chojuto (Jan 12, 2007)

lol XDDDDD I saw the trailer in the movie theater and looks helllllarious!


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Jan 15, 2007)

Saw the preview first when I went to see Eragon. My God, it was hilarious! I just couldn't stop laughing! I can't wait to see it with my peeps!


----------



## Roy (Jan 15, 2007)

it looks like a repeat of date movie so I wont see it


----------



## Misa (Jan 25, 2007)

Lol i saw the trailer i think its going to be awesome xp


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just saw it... and it was terrible!

I consider it to be one of the worst movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Aroku (Jan 26, 2007)

it wasn't really that good..
pretty bad actually.. a letdown..


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow already xD

I'll check it out when I can.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 27, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I am going to watch this just to see how they spoof Borat



its not like u need to even spoof fucking borat.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 27, 2007)

excellence153 said:


> I just saw it... and it was terrible!
> 
> I consider it to be one of the worst movies I've ever seen.





Aroku said:


> it wasn't really that good..
> pretty bad actually.. a letdown..


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 27, 2007)

just like ther other "movie" movies this one probaly sucks Hard!

the first two Scary movie's was pretty good but then it all just got messed up and bad. and there is also a fifth Scary movie coming out, when will they stop!?


----------



## Bender (Jan 28, 2007)

It was pretty good thought the jokes were kinda tired and not all that funny. If they're trying to do a repeat of Date movies jokes..make them good because they weren't tat good. Hell, hardly anyone in the theater was laughing.


----------



## Zouri (Jan 28, 2007)

^ Well, that kills any interest I had in seeing this movie. How can you fail at this? Seriously! It doesn't seem like it would be that hard to spoof blockbuster movie hits.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 28, 2007)

I saw it, and for the most part it was fucking retarded. I chuckled at some things for the wrong reasons.

Why do they think getting hit by something random is funny? Over used like a SOB.

The rap songs and such made me feel sorry for the actors actually doing the song and dance.

Only somewhat redeeming feature of this movie was their spoof on that religious dude from Vinci Code.


----------



## blueradio (Jan 28, 2007)

I heard it was just okay.
Minor funny parts.
That's about it.


----------



## vinmarhall1 (Jan 28, 2007)

SUperman dad: son, you are virtually invincible

bullet hits superman in eye

superman: ow why you have to do that!?


----------



## Ziona (Jan 28, 2007)

but you gotta look at it this way.  its really the humor.  if you like that kinda humor than you're gonna like it but if you don't then you won't.  if you don't like will ferrell and that humor than i don't think you'll like it but idk haven't seen the movie.  but im goin with my friends sometime.


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Jan 28, 2007)

it was stupid but funny 8DDDD


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 28, 2007)

This is being hailed as one of the worst comedy films ever. It has a 0% on rottentomatoes.com. You don't see that very often.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 28, 2007)

^ not very often, although Elektra had that score, and rightly so.


----------



## monk3 (Jan 29, 2007)

i heard that this movie sucked fiercly


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 29, 2007)

_When I first saw the commercial for Epic Movie, I thought of supreme failure. Based on most of the posts in this thread and the 0% rating on Rotten Tomatoes, it seems as if I were right._


----------



## anbuXx (Jan 29, 2007)

I went to see the movie on friday and it wasn't as good as i thought it was going to be.


----------



## Peter Griffin (Jan 29, 2007)

I want to see this movie.  Although I may wait for it to get to the $1.50 theaters.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 30, 2007)

Peter Griffin said:


> I want to see this movie.  Although I may wait for it to get to the $1.50 theaters.



That $1.50 could go to bigger and better things.  Think about it.


----------



## Nico (Jan 30, 2007)

A comment about the movie.

_ This thing won't let me vote below a 1_


----------



## Peter Griffin (Jan 30, 2007)

excellence153 said:


> That $1.50 could go to bigger and better things.  Think about it.




I thought about it.


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 31, 2007)

Aimless said:


> A comment about the movie.
> 
> _ This thing won't let me vote below a 1_



_Haha! I'm sure many people were searching for ratings below a 1. I probably would've done the same._


----------



## slugdude (Jan 31, 2007)

a. This movie looks like it sucks. That's it.

b. From what I can tell they try to spoof Borat and Snakes on a Plane. How is that possible? Those movies make enough fun of themselves to ever be spoofed.

c. Who the hell keeps approving these movies?


----------



## BrokenDreams (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it's a ripoff of the scary movies. It doesn't even seem very interesting from the commercials. They're probably running out of things to spoof.


----------



## animewrestlingdonuts (Feb 2, 2007)

I saw it I gave it 4.5/5
[/QUOTE]Peter the brave
Susan the just
Edward the loyal
and Lucy the dumbshit[/QUOTE]LoL


----------



## Rukie (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow. Just wow. I haven't seen this movie yet, though I have a feeling it won't be that good. My friend looked up the IBM page of someone we met at Sundance Film Festival last week, and we realized we met the guy who plays Willy Wonka in this movie, Crispin Glover. I was so surprised that he was in it.


----------



## Quon (Feb 4, 2007)

really looks hilarious, kinda of like a scary movie plot line, but funnier


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 4, 2007)

Freaking terrible. I should've asked to get my money back..
For the most part, it was pretty retarded. The only thing I liked about it was the girls.


Who cares about the trailer.. don't let it fool you guys.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 5, 2007)

Epic Movie was one of the worst movies I've ever seen. I seriously regret being late for Smoking Aces and ending up with this crap. For a seemingly high-budget film, it was put together horribly. Didn't get a single laugh out of it.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 5, 2007)

I laughed once. When Willy danced for 3 seconds.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Feb 5, 2007)

Actually, I laughed a little when the Lion was fighting that albino. It was so apparent that there was an Asian double for the Lion that I couldn't tell whether or not that was supposed to be a mistake or not.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 5, 2007)

Had they been a little more subtle about it.. it would've been funny.


----------



## Jannoy (Feb 5, 2007)

I thought this movie was kinda stupid when I saw the trailers. It failed so bad that when my friends watched it, they were able to get a refund for the tickets that they had to pay for at the movie theater.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 5, 2007)

I hear you can do that nowadays.
But I'm not one to complain.. partly my fault anyway.


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 5, 2007)

currently downloading it, will post my opinion when i see it


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Feb 10, 2007)

Saw it a few weeks a go. THe trailers were funnier than the actual thing! You guys were right. Ah well, gonna see some Monty Python sketches.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 10, 2007)

It's actually funny when you talk about how retarded it is with your friends. ^^


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 11, 2007)

Epic Movie sucks. ^ that I agree with.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Feb 11, 2007)

The trailer was better than the movie and the trailer even wasn't that good.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 11, 2007)

^ I haven't seen the trailer but I know you're right because I can't think of any movie worse than Epic Movie, and i've seen Borat.


----------



## Red Viking (Feb 11, 2007)

So, was it bad because the jokes sucked, or because it was a bunch of penis jokes for two hours?


----------



## Krimson (Feb 11, 2007)

I just saw it on Friday.

It had a lot of lol moments, but none of them were outrageously funny, except...


*Spoiler*: _Slight Spoilers _ 



The only action scene in the movie, where you can plainly tell that they replaced one of the fighters (who is played by a white actor) with an asian stuntman. They had like shots of his face and everything.


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 12, 2007)

its got some chuckle worthy moment and about 2 worth laughing at


----------



## Kormac (Feb 12, 2007)

This film was terrible.

Really, you could only laugh at the absurdity of it , not due to the comic content.


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2007)

Red Viking said:


> So, was it bad because the jokes sucked, or because it was a bunch of penis jokes for two hours?



EVERTHING sucks about it period.

Not to mention the way they spoofed Borat sucked. 

Plus, they overused jokes used in Scary Movie series and Date Movie. It also makes me sad that they didn't include MJ in the movie. I was really looking forward to seeing him be dissed.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 12, 2007)

^ lol thats what makes Scary Movie so good.


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree the previews were definitely funnier than the actual movie. Good to go see with friends, but not a movie I will be waiting in line to buy.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought MJ would be made fun of via Wonka.


----------



## shuinz (Feb 14, 2007)

I watched it and it was pretty bad but had some good golden bits. Basically if you didn't die from laughter at the fergie/willy wonka dance and the pirates of Caribbean rap, you will be greatly disappointed with the movie overall. Good to watch with friends. 

"I named my ship fantasia after the American idol winner"

Later I found the youtube link for both scenes haha (n)


----------



## Liengod (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw it.
Worst film I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Sayo (Feb 14, 2007)

Horrible lame Movie tbh, stopped watching at 3 Quart of it.


----------



## Stepped (Apr 28, 2007)

Quite possibly the worse movie I've ever watched, and I've watched Date Movie as well. This is just an updated version of Date Movie. I usually watch these movies that I think won't be very good at the earlier times where the tickets are about $4 US. Well today I had to watch it my friends for like the $8 US tickets and it was the stupidest $8 I have spent. It really sucked.

Watch if you think you really like those Parody movies like Scary Movie, or if you have nothing to do and you have those cheaper tickets that you can buy.

Otherwise, don't watch it.


----------



## isanon (Apr 28, 2007)

you have obviusly not watched starship troopers *2*


----------



## Monkeydude (Apr 28, 2007)

Ive just seen it, I think it's a brilliant movie!. I don't get why people hate it..


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 28, 2007)

My brother loves this, I half watched it..I don't know what to think of this one.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 28, 2007)

Monkeydude said:


> Ive just seen it, I think it's a brilliant movie!. I don't get why people hate it..


You go so far as to say that it was brilliant? How so?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2007)

I didn't think this movie was good at all, but that's just me.


----------



## Kitty B (Apr 28, 2007)

it's kitsch

it's more kitschy than Madonna and Gwen Stefani together

it's bad kitsch


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 28, 2007)

Epic Fail is more like it.


----------



## Starber (Apr 28, 2007)

I really liked Date Movie - Does that mean I'll like this one?


----------



## Dirty Harry (Apr 28, 2007)

No                                             .


----------



## troublesum-chan (Apr 28, 2007)

no. because i actually liked date movie. :/ for some reason...maybe it was because i saw it with friends. 

this just failed. even with friends, i chuckled maybe once. and that was forced.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 28, 2007)

Monkeydude said:


> Ive just seen it, I think it's a brilliant movie!. I don't get why people hate it..



That's sarcasm right?


----------



## Stepped (Apr 28, 2007)

I hope it was sarcasm. Well actually I think Date Movie was a little better, but it still wasn't that funny. I only remember laughing twice. That was the bit about piss (The first bit. The bit near the end was pretty lame.) and the Borat bit. I think it's smart that they put a funny bit at the end so people leave the cinema with a bit of a smile.

Some of the other parodies that they just added were just really stupid. Like the Paris bit. ...


----------



## Starber (Apr 28, 2007)

Wait... is this out on DVD yet? Cause I remember it being in theaters a while ago...


----------



## Stepped (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't know. Epic Movie just came out here. Don't even think about buying the DVD. Maybe rent it. Just MAYBE.


----------



## Clovis15 (Apr 28, 2007)

I see some people here saying that thet absolutely loathed it, and some others saying they loved it. Both sentiments are actually, perhaps, a bit too strong for this film. Fact is it's the perfect example of true mediocirity, a 3 on the 5 scale. Not good enough to be remarkable, not bad enough to be horrible. It just is. That said I did get a few laughs out of it, but that was it. It's really more of a rental piece than anything else.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 29, 2007)

You people suck,that was a good movie,I laughed my ass off....


----------



## Saya (Apr 29, 2007)

It was pointless and immature.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 29, 2007)

Clovis15 said:


> I see some people here saying that thet absolutely loathed it, and some others saying they loved it. Both sentiments are actually, perhaps, a bit too strong for this film. Fact is it's the perfect example of true mediocirity, a 3 on the 5 scale. Not good enough to be remarkable, not bad enough to be horrible. It just is. That said I did get a few laughs out of it, but that was it. It's really more of a rental piece than anything else.



Clerks 2 was mediocre, this was just plain horrible. When you can count how many times you chuckle at the jokes in the movie on one hand, you have a problem.


----------



## Clovis15 (Apr 29, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Clerks 2 was mediocre, this was just plain horrible. When you can count how many times you chuckle at the jokes in the movie on one hand, you have a problem.



Actually, I see the validity of your point. I was being too kind to it.


----------



## Morwain (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it was hilarious disgusting at parts but, hilarious then again I am a sucker for stupid humor. I thought the same thing about date movie although my friends including my BF think otherwise.


----------



## Ongakukage (May 7, 2007)

I think that this movie was definitely more for guys, but it was not hilariously funny like other parody movies.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 7, 2007)

the chocolate factory parody was pwns


"with real nuts"


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 7, 2007)

The worst movie i have seen in years.

And I see near 300 films each year.


----------



## element_ice (May 9, 2007)

> originally posted by*Starber*
> Wait... is this out on DVD yet? Cause I remember it being in theaters a while ago..


its not cuz i was looking for it in blockbuster today(5/9/07)


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

Damn SH got banned  

Ever since the Wayans Brothers stop doing it from Scary Movie 3 I think, the parodies went downhill.


----------



## Raiju (May 9, 2007)

then i shall wath epic movie


----------

